
Show HN: Queen City Brunch – A web app for brunch discovery - tedmiston
http://blog.tedmiston.com/queen-city-brunch/
======
tedmiston
Co-creator here. The #1 reason we made QCBrunch is: we really love breakfast
food, and every time we talk about getting it, we end up google brunch hours
for each place. Many don't publish this online, and no existing POI database
tracks the very specific "brunch start time and end time". Hopefully this will
save some googling.

Direct link - [http://qcbrunch.com](http://qcbrunch.com)

------
throwaway2016a
Off topic but interesting: Queen City is also uses to refer to Manchester New
Hampshire. I was curious so I found a Wikipedia entry that lists all the
cities with that name:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen_City](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen_City)

Maybe save some people some Googling.

~~~
tedmiston
I had no idea there were more than a couple :o. I'll have to add Cincinnati,
Ohio on the page somewhere. Thanks!

